# Old Mexican service pics and spot the violations (Mexican edition)



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Other sub panels and violations 

(I hate that orange "conduit")


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

wow.....


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

fondini said:


> wow.....


Yup.........


and it gets worse on other houses.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Works, don't it?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Works, don't it?


Kinda:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I've seen worse on farms around here. Never a house though.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Is that orange "conduit" PEX tubing or is that too high tech for Mexico? :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JTMEYER said:


> I've seen worse on farms around here.


Yeah. I took a bunch of pictures on a farm in Ohio that was all THHN and other types of direct burial conductors all run free air around the grain dryer. Good stuff. :blink:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Is that orange "conduit" PEX tubing or is that too high tech for Mexico? :laughing:


yes, just bad quality.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Josue said:


> yes, just bad quality.


_*It is, what it is.*_

:laughing:

Thanks for the pics Josue. :thumbsup:

A former co-worker of mine went on a cruise and brought back pictures of some absolutely horrendous installations from I don't remember where, they're interesting to say the least.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> _*It is, what it is.*_
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

WOW! Nasty wiring there! Looks like you have a full career in repairs and upgrade alone, not to mention any new work. Good luck Amigo.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Have seen the same stuff here, I bought a farm a few years ago and it was.........as stated previous.........WOW.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Whats wrong it has worked just fine for years is what the homeowner would say.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

So send us some pics of quality Mexican work...


----------



## Davidg408 (Jan 21, 2011)

Better yet, send us some pics of *your *quality work...some of the fixes you & your dad do.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

One of my favorites from Mexico:


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> One of my favorites from Mexico:


At least it is above the shower head.:jester::whistling2:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Now this is more like it..... I been to the worlds fair, I seen a monkey try to .... a football, but I never seen electrical wiring like I saw down in Mexico...


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Dubya tee eff!

Well, come to think of it, we have some similar stuff up here in Nuevo Mejico

It was cool to see those old panel tags.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

thegoldenboy said:


> _*It is, what it is.*_
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> ...


 Us electricians have a one tract mind. Everyone else is looking at the sights, we're looking at the wiring.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

what kind of codes, if any, do you have in Mexico?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> Us electricians have a one tract mind. Everyone else is looking at the sights, we're looking at the wiring.


Sometimes the wiring is a sight to see in and of itself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> One of my favorites from Mexico:





Yeah like Americans don't do that-- just a bit more sophisticated.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Josue said:


> Yup.........
> 
> 
> and it gets worse on other houses.


 
Hey Josue, Is there a grounding system ?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That's some third world workmanship there. Reminds me of the poor American sections out here where the NEC doesn't mean anything.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> That's some third world workmanship there. Reminds me of the poor American sections out here where the NEC doesn't mean anything.


 
Reminds me of the places that strap SE service conductors to the houses. :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> That's some third world workmanship there. Reminds me of the poor American sections out here where the NEC doesn't mean anything.


It can happend to any place where there is no enforcement and I have see few spots in France.

I have see one house been own by Gispy group they ran the conductor like  ! 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Reminds me of the places that strap SE service conductors to the houses. :laughing:


Yeah, millions upon millions of installations working just fine! :thumbsup:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

220/221 said:


> Reminds me of the places that strap SE service conductors to the houses. :laughing:


 I don't think SE cable was ever allowed in Milwaukee county. At least I never saw it there. I saw a lot of newer installations out here that look really neat. Older installations were OK, until the tin man came and went.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

The NEC may permit SE cable, but the PG&E Greenbook does not list it under allowable methods, & from what I understand, SoCal Edison does not either.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

crazymurph said:


> WOW! Nasty wiring there! Looks like you have a full career in repairs and upgrade alone, not to mention any new work. Good luck Amigo.


Yup. That's mainly what we do. I'd like to work in commercial and industrial later on. (When I get my apprenticeship in the States.



william1978 said:


> Whats wrong it has worked just fine for years is what the homeowner would say.


That's right.



InPhase277 said:


> So send us some pics of quality Mexican work...


There ain't much really. Even at Wal-Marts and malls, the wiring is bad. I've seen two red conductors coming out from a piece of conduit, like they didn't use color code.



Davidg408 said:


> Better yet, send us some pics of *your *quality work...some of the fixes you & your dad do.


I haven't taken any pictures, sorry. I've only thought to take pictures of bad work. Next time we do a new remodeling job I'll take some pics.



knowshorts said:


> One of my favorites from Mexico:


Everyday, every hour, every minute, right down to the second, I see that.:laughing:



Magnettica said:


> what kind of codes, if any, do you have in Mexico?


We have a Mexican electrical code, much like the NEC 2005 or 2008. The thing is that there is no one who will enforce it. And, just a Peter D. said, much electrician say, "It works, don't it??"



dronai said:


> Hey Josue, Is there a grounding system ?


Nope. 
Almost in every house we've been to there is no grounding system. That's one of the first things we tell a customer to do.


----------



## DCAC (Feb 11, 2011)

Free air conductors have a higher ampacity, right?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

DCAC said:


> Free air conductors have a higher ampacity, right?


Typically., Oui they are but it depending on the cable or conductor format that may change the rating.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

@ French Marc: Got any pics of some French stuff to share?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> @ French Marc: Got any pics of some French stuff to share?


I will find a way with it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

DCAC said:


> Free air conductors have a higher ampacity, right?





frenchelectrican said:


> Typically., Oui they are but it depending on the cable or conductor format that may change the rating.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Amander (May 8, 2011)

It needs more duct tape...


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Amander said:


> It needs more duct tape...


or scotch tape if you don't have duct tape.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

two words.. illegal amigo


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

slowforthecones said:


> two words.. illegal amigo


:blink:

Really :jester:

just kidding:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Does Mexico have any code standards?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Does Mexico have any code standards?


Yes we do, we have our national electrical code much like the 2005 NEC. 
The problem is that there is no agency to enforce it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Josue said:


> Yes we do, we have our national electrical code much like the 2005 NEC.
> The problem is that there is no agency to enforce it.


To bad the code isn't enforced in Mexico.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> To bad the code isn't enforced in Mexico.


Yes, it's pretty bad.


----------

